# How Much Wood Does A Pick-Up Hold?



## jadm (Feb 10, 2008)

I got left with green wood last time I ordered wood and am looking for a new supplier.  

Read on a thread here that a question to ask a supplier is how is the wood being delivered and if it is in a pick-up truck, how many loads make a cord.  

My old supplier had a huge truck and it was reinforced with added height to the sides and held 3 cords loaded to the top.

So what I want to know is ' how much wood does a 'standard' pick-up hold'  so that if I get someone who uses a pick-up I will know if he is being honest about how much wood he is delivering.

Never too early to start planning for next winter....


----------



## kgrant (Feb 10, 2008)

What is a 'standard' pickup?  6' bed? 8' bed? Or one of those new trucks with an even shorter bed?  Does it have sides above the bed?

A cord of wood is 128 cubic feet.  4' wide, 8' long, 4' high

Last year someone got me a cord of wood for xmas.  The supplyer shows up in a truck, 8' bed no sides, wood just thrown in not stacked, just a hump of wood.  When I called him on it he claimed it was a full cord, even had it in a "jig" before he put it in the truck.  I told him he needed to measure his jig again.  And on top of that it was punky wood. Oh well.


----------



## jebatty (Feb 10, 2008)

Multiply the length x width x height and divide the result by 128 = number or portion of cords in the load. Assuming 4' x 8' x 2' = 64 / 128 = 1/2 cord.


----------



## iceman (Feb 10, 2008)

check this out you will get all your answers
http://www.woodheat.org/firewood/cord.htm


----------



## crazy_dan (Feb 10, 2008)

standard 8' bed is about 1/2 cord if it is tossed in. That is how I calculate mine when I bring it home is 2 loads to the cord. which gives me a fat cord because I toss as much as I can get to stay on the pickup.


----------



## Jfk4th (Feb 10, 2008)

I can put 2 face cords in my 1998 GMC Full size, short bed truck.  I have to however put some in the extended cab and in the passenger side seat.  It is pretty high in the back so straps are recommended.  I don't know if I will do that again, stressful drive home.....


----------



## burntime (Feb 10, 2008)

I have a small pickup and if I have a very short distance I can get half a cord in it.  But it better be a quick ride.  A "hey there is woood on the way home" load is a face cord so it can be driven safely.  I also have coil over shocks to take the load.


----------



## iceman (Feb 10, 2008)

check out the link it has all the answers with pictures!!
http://www.woodheat.org/firewood/cord.htm


----------



## jadm (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks once again for the info.

Iceman - the link is great.  I printed it out and stuck it in my wood file.  Gives me something concrete to fall back on when I start calling around.


----------



## grizzly2 (Feb 10, 2008)

I have hauled lots of measured face cords of 16 inch long wood. I have always tossed it into the bed of my truck. A Ford F-150 with an 8 foot bed, mounded just slightly higher than the bed sides is two face cords, or 2/3 of a full cord.  A Toyota small PU with 6 foot bed tossed in just level with the sides of the bed sides, all the way accross, is one face cord, or 1/3 of a full cord. 

I also believe that is about all the 2 wheel drive 1/2 ton versions of those two trucks want to haul  any real distance at 55 mph. 

I have had two F-150s and seven Toyota small PU trucks and have hauled wood for 32 years.


----------

